# Disneyland With Disabilities?



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

So I would really, REALLY like to go to Disneyland for my birthday this year since I haven't been in a long time, and since the young gentleman that I am long-distance dating (we see each other about once a month at this point) has already put DL out there as an option for regular visits, I figure it's not much of a long-shot to go with him and some of our friends.

Here's the catch-I would likely be stuck in a wheelchair most of the day, because of my arthritis and the way it tends to act up if I'm walking/standing literally all day, especially if we go for multiple days. I've also never spent the day in a wheelchair before, and am not sure how I feel about it. Not that there's anything wrong with it, I guess I'd just feel a little self-conscious being an otherwise fit and healthy young woman, being wheeled around by 100% fit and healthy also young people.

I know for a fact none of them are going to judge me/be embarrassed or anything because I wouldn't keep people around if that were the case. Besides, we get to cut all of the lines! Woohoo! 

My main concern is feeling like I can't run around like a goofball the same way I was able to years ago, and that maybe it won't be as enjoyable as a result. I could probably try to stick it out on foot and then probably end up in a wheelchair later in the day when I start to get sore, but does anyone know about DL policy on this? I almost feel like if I at least TRY that first, I'll be a lot happier. However, I also don't want to do that, and then have DL officials not allow me to use the handicapped policy or something. Really I'm just unsure.

Has anyone had experience being wheeled around there, or even at other amusement parks? Or been with someone who was? Please share, I'm feeling way more conflicted about this than I probably should. :-(


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Rent an electric chair. We do that with my inlaws. Save ur energy for transferring to rides and all. As long as you register and get that front of line pass they won't question you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response, Cakemom! I don't think electric will be necessary, because I have a strapping young lad to push me around! (Can you tell I'm proud of him? He really is a perfect gentleman, as well! :wink However if I DID decide to go that route, how much do they typically cost for the day, and what's the registration process?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You rent at guest services and it was $45 for the one we rented my inlaws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rent the chair, or a ride on electric scooter, I had one a a big agricultural show when my knee was really bad, it was great fun, as well as very practical. Enjoy your day


----------

